
#MeToo is having unexpected consequences for working women - wolfgke
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2018/03/metoo-campaign-women-isolated-at-work/
======
throwaway5250
Kind of a silly article. People are going to act in their own self-interest.
Telling them that they should not is not particularly useful. Instead, figure
out how to make things win-win.

